# WebSphere Application Server

## jfalchetto

Qualcuno e' mai riuscito ad installare l'application server di WebSphere 5.x su Gentoo?

Non sembra un'installazione RPM ma un InstallShield (java).

I vari "wizard" passano fino alla fase attiva dell'installazione dove si blocca e sul log ci sono dei tentativi di modificare file non esistenti (sotto /opt/WebSphere/...)

Sigh   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ti serve qualcosa di particolare di WebSphere che eclipse non ha?

----------

## jfalchetto

Intendo WebSphere Application Server non WebSphere Studio Application Developer (WSAD), cioe' l'application server per far girare applicazioni J2EE non l'ambiente di sviluppo.

Eclipse mi basta ed avanza   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *jfalchetto wrote:*   

> Intendo WebSphere Application Server non WebSphere Studio Application Developer (WSAD), cioe' l'application server per far girare applicazioni J2EE non l'ambiente di sviluppo.

 

Ok scusa non avevo letto bene. Se lo installi ti da qualche errore?

----------

## jfalchetto

Sul file di log dell'installazione il primo errore e':

(Dec 10, 2004 4:43:12 PM), Setup.product.install, com.installshield.wizardx.ascii.ModifyFile, err, Could not write ASCII file /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/lib/orb.properties.

La directory esiste ma non c'e' nulla dentro escluso il file di log.

Sembra non copiare i file senza segnalare alcun errore.

Prima si lamenta perche Gentoo non e' uno dei suoi "linux"... cioe' non e' supportato. Visto che MQSeries funziona ho provato con WAS ma non sto' avendo lo stesso successo.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Vi prego ... trovate il modo di installarlo! ... è l'unica cosa che mi manca su Gentoo per riuscire a non lavorare su altre macchine!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Vi prego ... trovate il modo di installarlo! ... è l'unica cosa che mi manca su Gentoo per riuscire a non lavorare su altre macchine!

 

E' gratis il programma? Se si potrei provare ad installarlo

----------

## jfalchetto

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   Vi prego ... trovate il modo di installarlo! ... è l'unica cosa che mi manca su Gentoo per riuscire a non lavorare su altre macchine! 
> 
> E' gratis il programma? Se si potrei provare ad installarlo

 

No e' a pagamento ma c'e' una licenza try da 60 gg scaricabile da qui: http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/websphere/downloads/WASsupport.html

Sto provando a fare un po' di 'strace' per capire meglio cosa succede...

sembra mancare un passo di "cp" della JVM dalla directory d'installazione al target /opt/WebSphere/AppServer.

----------

## jfalchetto

Ho semi-risolto il problema d'installazione: leggendo tra vari post (non linux) ho scovato un "bug" in funzione dei font disponibili sul proprio Xserver, la mia soluzione e' stata alquanto drastica ed ho installato il tutto su un Gentoo X86 usando una Sun come Xserver.   :Very Happy: 

Ho notato anche un'altra simpatica cosa: il log file ha qualche "errore" che in realta' e' un "warning" (grazie Big Blue!).

Sto indagando ulteriormente per poter capire "quale" font gli manca.

----------

## !equilibrium

non so se è valida come proposta, ma potresti valutare JBoss come alternativa per l'application server J2EE di IBM.

http://www.jboss.org/products/index

http://www.jboss.com/products/overview

----------

## jfalchetto

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> non so se è valida come proposta, ma potresti valutare JBoss come alternativa per l'application server J2EE di IBM.
> 
> http://www.jboss.org/products/index
> 
> http://www.jboss.com/products/overview

 

Purtroppo devo proprio usare WebSphere Application Server non un'altro J2EE Container.

Anche perche' e' impossibile fare un transazione in XA con MQ in JBoss.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!

Io sto provando a lanciare l'installer di WebSphere Application Server Community edition ma mi dice sempre che non trova java nel PATH:

```
No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH

environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to

running this program.
```

Mi sembra strano perché comunque java è un eseguibile che è in /usr/bin e funziona perfettamente. Non so cosa voglia allora.

----------

## Onip

prova a settare la VM com java-config-2 .

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma la JVM è già settata come segue:

Sun JDK 1.6.0.33 [sun-jdk-1.6]

Che differenza c'è fra java-config e java-config-2?   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: ho risolto aggiungendo la seguente riga in ~/.bashrc:

```
export PATH="/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.33/bin/:$PATH"
```

----------

